
Roll Your Own Synced iOS and Mac OS Diary Using Bash and Siri Shortcuts - nimvlaj30
https://github.com/luknuk/luknuk.github.io/blob/master/posts/2019-12-03_icloud-plaintext-journal.md
======
nimvlaj30
I am the author of the post. I hope it's clear what I'm trying to achieve here
(a plaintext file that can be contributed to from both terminal and iOS
Shortcuts).

Please let me know if you have any suggestions :)

